# Share photos of salt/pepper shakers.



## PamfromTx

There is such a large variety of these in every store I go into.  And I'm sure many of you have your collection.  I started a collection of them and then gave them to a niece.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

Oh I love S&P shakers... If I was a hoarder, I would collect those, there are so many. I

I have only one set and they're metal Vintage style  Campbells soup style.. .I don't use them they're still in their box unused..

they look exactly like these..


----------



## horseless carriage

There was a time when we had an assortment of novelty salt & pepper cruets. But they were consigned to some cupboard somewhere when the lady of the house fell in love with Aga cruets. Don't ask what they cost!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> There was a time when we had an assortment of novelty salt & pepper cruets. But they were consigned to some cupboard somewhere when the lady of the house fell in love with Aga cruets. Don't ask what they cost!
> View attachment 180106


Oh I want those....  they will match my kitchen perfectly...


----------



## Llynn

My Grandmother had a massive S&P shaker collection. When  she died, one of my aunts nabbed them all. I later caught her selling them on a table she rented at a local mall. Never really liked that Aunt anyway.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Wait until Deb sees this..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose

^^^^^these are all really nice!


----------



## hollydolly

I know..lol..I'm telling you, if I was a hoarder I would collect these ....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

Some are so funny, and cute


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Just you wait, our Deb will post photos of thousands of salt and pepper shakers!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I'm so glad that I gave my collection to my niece.  I wonder if she still has them.  I started collecting them when I was in my 20s and displayed them on the kitchen window. 

OMG, speaking of hoarders, my husband was on the phone with his sister and told her that he felt like a hoarder.  And she replied, "Last time I saw your home, it didn't appear that way."    He explained to her that he felt that way with his books.   But, she didn't reply to that.  She can't hear too well. 

Yikes, knowing her, she's told the family that we are hoarders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   And then, to top it off, hubby tells her that all I watch now are "HOARDERS" episodes.  That I can't go to sleep without watching a couple of episodes.   Lordddddddddddddddd....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldiebutgoody

salt pepper shakers inspired these guys:


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Remy

I have these two mismatched salts.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## win231

LOL.  I never knew they could get so interesting.  I just have those glass ones with the built-in grinder.



Amazon.com : Spices with Built-in ...
amazon.com


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> LOL.  I never knew they could get so interesting.  I just have those glass ones with the built-in grinder.
> View attachment 180340
> Amazon.com : Spices with Built-in ...
> amazon.com


lol...yes those are the one I use too... but over the decades I have had some interesting ones... but for day to day use I prefer the grinders..


----------



## Alligatorob




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## HarryHawk

RadishRose said:


>


I have those same beer bottle shakers from my Grandmother.  That is one thing I will always remember about my Grandmother - her salt and pepper shaker collection.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


How cute!


----------



## debodun

Amish boy & girl


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

You all have found some amazing shakers.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> You all have found some amazing shakers.


Now you know what's available are you going to start hoarding collecting , Pam...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Now you know what's available are you going to start hoarding collecting , Pam...


Don't think so!  lol @hollydolly


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe

I just found this one and it is my favorite of all. I would buy it if I saw it in a store for sure and I don't even collect these.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Devi

Wow. This is most entertaining!


----------



## SmoothSeas

While not a S & P set, I stumbled across this tea pot a while back and I really. really, REALLY covet it...




I've got some salt and pepper sets, but they're currently in storage  -  my mother's
anthropomorphic kitties, and others that slid into the theme of one of many other collections.

Minimized to smaller digs and currently don't have the room to display them.

I'm enjoying this thread...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Wren




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

@hollydolly  and all of the rest ~ you are finding the best salt and pepper shakers.   Makes one want to start 'collecting'.


----------



## PamfromTx

SmoothSeas said:


> While not a S & P set, I stumbled across this tea pot a while back and I really. really, REALLY covet it...
> 
> View attachment 180622
> 
> 
> I've got some salt and pepper sets, but they're currently in storage  -  my mother's
> anthropomorphic kitties, and others that slid into the theme of one of many other collections.
> 
> Minimized to smaller digs and currently don't have the room to display them.
> 
> I'm enjoying this thread...


Thanks for sharing.   I started a thread about teacups, teapots included ~ it's floating around somewhere.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 180639


So cute!!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> Wait until Deb sees this..


I think she has a few of us ~ blocked or on ignore!!!  lol


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 180273


Beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I think she has a few of us ~ blocked or on ignore!!!  lol


naaa..she doesn't have _me_ blocked... actually she's already looked at this thread I got an approval for Scarlet & Rhett


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> naaa..she doesn't have _me_ blocked... actually she's already looked at this thread I got an approval for Scarlet & Rhett


Well, aren't you the lucky one!


----------



## debodun

Lefton china - cat in teapot


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Shero

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 180809


I had no idea so many S/P shakers existed, but this one is my favourite!


----------



## PamfromTx

Devi said:


> Wow. This is most entertaining!


Never a boring moment in here.  lol


----------



## debodun

The Good Book shakers


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

LOL, we're becoming collectors, slowly but surely.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

These are mine, a Father's Day gift from my kids way back in the early 1980s. They bought them at the $0.99 Store.
(Looks like they could use a wash-up.)


----------



## PamfromTx

Murrmurr said:


> These are mine, a Father's Day gift from my kids way back in the early 1980s. They bought them at the $0.99 Store.
> (Looks like they could use a wash-up.)
> 
> View attachment 180939


I remember the $0.99 store in a nearby town; it closed down after about two years of existence.  Cute salt/pepper shakers @Murrmurr


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> I remember the $0.99 store in a nearby town; it closed down after about two years of existence.  Cute salt/pepper shakers @MurrmurrView attachment 180941


   Just needs a lil elbow grease.  lol  Gotcha!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


>


I have a similar set:


----------



## debodun

Shakers modeled after the Mrs. Butterworth syrup bottle.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

These belonged to my maternal grandmother - amethyst glass in metallic holders.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Love the fact the corgi is almost bigger than the Queen...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SmoothSeas

katlupe said:


> View attachment 181004




love jadite  -  these are to die for...


----------



## debodun

These are Schultz (left) and Dooley shakers. They were characters (anthropomorphic beer steins) the 1960s TV commercials for a regional beer company. I also have the full-sized steins that also include ancillary characters from the commercials - The Countess and Officer Suds - I don't have photos of those and they're now at my other house. If you want to see any of the TV ads, just go to YouTube and type in "schultz and dooley". It is rumored that comedian Jonathan Winters provided the voices for the characters,


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


>


This is my barn set:


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


So stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Verisure




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Love the fact the corgi is almost bigger than the Queen...


I LOVE this one!!!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 181141


My melons


----------



## officerripley

hollydolly said:


>


I bet @Oy would like these!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun

Angels - the heads and wings are plastic, but the bodies are painted glass.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 181226


How cute and creative.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx

_Are any of you getting an urge to start hoarding, err collecting salt and pepper shakers?!?   _


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun

These are Depression glass shakers in the "Adam" pattern.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

Some pheasants - the green ones are ceramic, the silver ones are metallic.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

I have become addicted to this thread! I did not realize how many varieties of salt and pepper shakers existed in this world. Thank you for thinking of this, Pam!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun

Are people posting photos of their own shakers or just getting photos off the internet?

I am posting ones from my own collection.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm just posting from the internet, I don't have any S&P collections and wouldn't... it's just a bit of fun... but I think we all realised you were posting your own collection Deb...


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 181505


Unusual, yet so cute.  Love these.


----------



## PamfromTx

Posting from the Internet; I don't have a collection, Deb.  I gave it away to a niece.... many years ago.  I knew you'd post from your collection though, @debodun


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> I have become addicted to this thread! I did not realize how many varieties of salt and pepper shakers existed in this world. Thank you for thinking of this, Pam!
> 
> View attachment 181477


It's fun finding all of these salt/pepper shakers!  Glad you are enjoying this thread.


----------



## Pinky

Internet .. I just have ordinary salt/pepper grinders.


----------



## debodun

How do you like these apples?


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> How do you like these apples?
> 
> View attachment 181527View attachment 181528View attachment 181529


I like dem apples.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> Internet .. I just have ordinary salt/pepper grinders.


Me too! None of these are mine. Just found photos of them online. I also see there a salt and pepper museum in Spain! Who would have thought??


----------



## katlupe

debodun said:


> Are people posting photos of their own shakers or just getting photos off the internet?
> 
> I am posting ones from my own collection.
> 
> View attachment 181516


I figured you were posting your own. I am not since I don't have. But after seeing all these I wish I had space for them.........but I am downsizing now.


----------



## PamfromTx

I have a set of pewter acorn shaped salt and pepper shakers I bought about 3 years ago.   When I get them down from that cabinet... will post a pic.  The other set I use daily are just plain salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

You guys have been busy bees.  Great shakers.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Cast Iron, would you believe ?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Vintage amber Hocking glass


----------



## hollydolly

Vintage, made in commemoration of the American Bicentennial


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## caroln

I can't really top any of these s & p shakers, but I do have one set that I like.  It's made from olive wood.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Stylish and discreet, this sailboat hides its salt and pepper shaker holes on the side of the inner face, so it looks like a nice ceramic decoration when not in use.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


Oh how cute are these?   Reminded me of the one my grandma used.  Seems like so many years ago.  (1960s)


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Oh how cute are these?   Reminded me of the one my grandma used.  Seems like so many years ago.  (1960s)


we had those when I was growing up in the 60's... I hated mowing the lawn when I was a kid  because they were so heavy to push


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 181781


Love this one....


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


These look so realistic.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Becky1951

My vampire set that my DIL gave me. They each have a magnet, his at his mouth hers on her neck.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 181982


Awesome!


----------



## hollydolly

Halloween set


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Lovely salt and pepper shakers, everyone.   I love them all!


----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

katlupe said:


> View attachment 182032


I love Betty boop


----------



## Tish

*I think the little jar would be for mustard or Relish.*


----------



## katlupe

Tish said:


> *I think the little jar would be for mustard or Relish.*
> View attachment 182034


This set looks elegant!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 182033


So darn cute.


----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Antique Scottish Silver


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


Love these!!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 182111


This was actually a 'cake topper' in the form of shakers.  How cute are they?!?


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 181981


----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 182193


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

My version of Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> My version of Little Red Riding Hood
> 
> View attachment 182210


@debodun , do you have an accurate number of how many salt/pepper shakers you have in your collection?


----------



## debodun

Nope. I have 272 photos in my shaker file. Probably some that I missed.


----------



## katlupe

debodun said:


> Nope.I have 272 photos in my shaker file. Probably some that I missed.


Do you keep them in a china or curio cabinet? I didn't realize how many different ones existed until I joined in on this thread.


----------



## debodun

Mostly they were on a bookcase shelf. The bookcase is now empty and the shakers are at my new house. This is a photo I took  while ago of that bookcase:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Aren't these crystal ones with a gold pave band...just gorgeous ?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

^^@hollydolly They are beautiful.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> *I think the little jar would be for mustard or Relish.*
> View attachment 182034


Perhaps sugar.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


OMG, how adorable!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Shero

katlupe said:


> View attachment 182330


beautiful


----------



## Shero

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 182314


I love ALL the shakers in the thread, but Pam,I will not sit and have a meal with this one present


----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> Perhaps sugar.


Yes, Of course, it would be for sugar, what was I thinking lol


----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 182323


Gorgeous.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> View attachment 182329


fab I love these....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## RobinWren

hollydolly said:


>


Very posh but what a lot of work keeping them clean


----------



## hollydolly

RobinWren said:


> Very posh but what a lot of work keeping them clean


...yes they're beautiful.. I'd just let the servants clean them


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> View attachment 183024


I want these.   So cute!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Love the salt/pepper shakers, everyone.  You all snuck some in and I had not seen them til today.  Love them all.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katlupe

PamfromTx said:


> Love the salt/pepper shakers, everyone.  You all snuck some in and I had not seen them til today.  Love them all.  Thanks for sharing.


I love this thread and I do not even collect these.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> I love this thread and I do not even collect these.


I don't collect them either; doing it for @debodun


----------



## debodun

I may have posted this already, but cute enough to do it again.


----------



## GAlady

I started collecting them while growing up.  My Dad traveled a lot with his job and he always added to my collection.  When I moved into Assisted Living, I gave them to my Granddaughter, who I had promised them to.  Wish I had a picture to show you.  Here is one That I like.


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

garlic cloves


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*These are identical to the ones my nan had.*


----------



## PamfromTx

My only set.  It is so stinking cute.  Acorns!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Thanks for sharing the salt/pepper shakers, everyone. I appreciate YOU and your contributions.


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 185451


So very pretty @katlupe .


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 185449


I saw something very similar last evening at Marshall's.  I almost bought it... but, put it back on the shelf and bought clothes for myself instead.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> Internet .. I just have ordinary salt/pepper grinders.


Me too and I always keep them on top of the stove on a trivet.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Lara




----------



## katlupe

PamfromTx said:


> Me too and I always keep them on top of the stove on a trivet.


I use pepper from the can it comes in and the salt comes in a salt grinder shaker when you buy it. I am just having so much fun on this board.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 184993


Love this.  Sure is cute.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 186088


So beautiful


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 186619


So unique!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 186401


These are so cute!!!   I wish I could find them in a store.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Leonie

Do these count?  Not the real thing, but I think they're cute.  A pair of salt and pepper earrings, or charms.  They used to hang from sleepers.  I don't wear dangly earrings much anymore, but I always loved these tiny little salt and pepper shakers so they still live in my jewellery box.


----------



## debodun

Disneyland souvenirs


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 187389


These are beautiful!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 186328


Beautiful!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 187974


Love, love these!!!!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> Love, love these!!!!


Me too, they are so elegant.


----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> View attachment 188267


Wow! They are gorgeous, are they made of wood?


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> View attachment 188453


So darn cute.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 188532


Love, love the color.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> View attachment 188676


Beautiful.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Depression glass


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 189124


Cute!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 188938


@MarciKS    Hope you are doing well, dear friend.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> @MarciKS    Hope you are doing well, dear friend.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those!!!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those!!!


I knew that they would wake you up.  lol


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> I knew that they would wake you up.  lol


they're adorable! my squirrels have left me thanks to the stray cat camped out next door besides the one she has as an indoor/outdoor cat.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> they're adorable! my squirrels have left me thanks to the stray cat camped out next door besides the one she has as an indoor/outdoor cat.


Awwww, I'm sorry to hear that, @MarciKS


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 189129


These are so cute, @katlupe


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> they're adorable! my squirrels have left me thanks to the stray cat camped out next door besides the one she has as an indoor/outdoor cat.


Have i told you that there are no squirrels where I presently live?  They probably got fried or moved further north.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun

More Depression glass. Two styles of the Florentine pattern.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

This fruit motif set is metal on the outside, but plastic lined. Good idea since salt eats into metal after a while.


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 189127


So very pretty!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Is your food a little too bland? Why not spice things up with a little special sprinkling! A bit of tinkle, a bit of turd, and dinner’s ready to eat! Note: This is a novelty gift, for that goofy friend you have; it’s probably not ideally given to your in-laws.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

wooden fruits


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

I retrieved these from my maternal grandmother's house when she went into assisted living (1995). They were a gift to her after she became widowed in the late 1950s. She always referred to them as the "Merry Widows".


----------



## Tish

*So cute*


----------



## debodun

Anthropomorphic grapes


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

My burger set


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Probably "near" Depression glass. Has a Hazel Atlas mark (Hazel Atlas is a well-known glass company decades ago). I remember my mom using these when I was a kid.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

*So elegant and simple.  *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

I believe these tiny shakers are lambs. I fished them out of a neighbor's FREE box after they had a garage sale.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 192575


OMG, how lovely!!!


----------



## debodun

More lambs


----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> OMG, how lovely!!!


The swirling blue almost looks like carnival glass.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

These look like railroad lanterns


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

*Numbats.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> View attachment 188838


So stinkin' cute.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *So cute*
> View attachment 190218


Colors are so vivid.


----------



## debodun

Wooden matryoshka heads


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

I haven't looked through all the pages of salt and pepper shakers so please excuse me if I repeat something:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Wooden souvenir of Miami Beach


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 194719


Love these!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Niagara Falls souvenirs


----------



## Tish

*So cute.*


----------



## debodun

Wooden souvenir from Mt. Defiance, NY. Link, if you want to know more about it.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Defiance_(New_York)


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

__


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

A timely post


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Nippon shakers


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 196358


Love the blue and white.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> Love the blue and white.


Me too.


----------



## Tish

*These make me think of a summers morning.*


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Depression glass shakers in the "Patrician" parttern


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 195860


I wish I owned these!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Are those supposed to represent the Spy vs. Spy characters from "Mad" magazine?


----------



## debodun




----------



## Murrmurr

debodun said:


> Are those supposed to represent the Spy vs. Spy characters from "Mad" magazine?
> 
> View attachment 197702


I think they are, but they should have made the big hat brims.


----------



## debodun

Mayhaps that would make them difficult to pick up.


----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> Are those supposed to represent the Spy vs. Spy characters from "Mad" magazine?
> 
> View attachment 197702


They sure look like them


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Those doggies look similar mine.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> Those doggies look similar mine.
> 
> View attachment 197930


They really do, but yours are so much cuter.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Tish said:


> View attachment 198185


Those look like Toby jugs.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Princess pattern Depression glass shakers


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Those look like chess pieces.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Cute salt and pepper shakers, everyone!   Love them all.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy

The gold finish ones were my moms and the milk glass are my wife’s. She has a large collection of milk glass items.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Some seasonal ones


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

My angels


----------



## RadishRose

Cheap and shabby



















​


----------



## debodun

I remember those aluminum ones!


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Schultz and Dooley character beer stein shakers. Bought them right from the brewery in Utica, NY in the 1970s. I also have the full-sized steins. These characters were talking stains used in Utica Club beer TV commercials. There are probably videos on YouTube of the old ads.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Some old salts table set - shakers and a toothpick holder.


----------



## Tish

@debodun those are amazing!


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 200562


I love these!!!!!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

They had these at Dillard's when I was there yesterday.  Their stuff was already picked over.


----------



## debodun




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

I have similar sets as those wooden heads.


----------



## Tish

@debodun those are really cute.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Ken-L Ration!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 202917


So unique!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 202619


Love these!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

*Love these ones.  *


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> View attachment 203543


They are so cute


----------



## Tish

*LOL these are so funny.*


----------



## debodun

Another toaster-themed shaker set.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *Love these ones. *
> View attachment 203220


Beautiful!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Fenton glass - Winburn pattern


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Willie and Millie. More info on these here:
http://advertisingiconmuseum.org/inside/c10/3237051.html


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Milk glass with a windmill motif


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

View attachment 205941


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx

I miss the San Antonio Spurs; haven't watched them in ages.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

This woman's hair reminds me of @hollydolly.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## debodun

View attachment 206394


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dobielvr

I really need some S + P shakers.
I was thinking of going to one of the antique shops nearby.....how much would I be paying for the older ones?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I really need some S + P shakers.
> I was thinking of going to one of the antique shops nearby.....how much would I be paying for the older ones?


I have no clue, @dobielvr as I haven't bought any in years.  And the ones I've owned,  I usually buy at Ross, TJMaxx or Marshall's.


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> I have no clue, @dobielvr as I haven't bought any in years.  And the ones I've owned,  I usually buy at Ross, TJMaxx or Marshall's.


Thanks Pam, that's a good idea.
T.J. Maxx is just down the road a piece.


----------



## Tish

dobielvr said:


> I really need some S + P shakers.
> I was thinking of going to one of the antique shops nearby.....how much would I be paying for the older ones?


I have no idea how much they would cost.


----------



## Tish

*These are so cute.*


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> Thanks Pam, that's a good idea.
> T.J. Maxx is just down the road a piece.


Is there a Tuesday Morning near you?  They carry some unique items too.


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> Is there a Tuesday Morning near you?  They carry some unique items too.


There used to be...not anymore though.


----------



## debodun

dobielvr said:


> I really need some S + P shakers.
> I was thinking of going to one of the antique shops nearby.....how much would I be paying for the older ones?


Too bad you don't live closer to me or you could come to my garage sale.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

*LOL  *


----------



## dobielvr

debodun said:


> Too bad you don't live closer to me or you could come to my garage sale.


Ha...that would have been perfect!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

A souvenir of the 1939 World's Fair. Rescued from my maternal grandmother's estate.


----------



## Tish

@debodun  They are gorgeous


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Vintage and highly collectible Fiestaware shakers (I have 2 sets).


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Combo shaker set and napkin holder


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 208219


So cute!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

This is so me whilst cooking.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

It looks like they're mating.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop

PamfromTx said:


>


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 209872


Oh, wish I could find these.


----------



## debodun

Tish said:


> View attachment 209872


I have similar ones:


----------



## PamfromTx

oldpop said:


> View attachment 209726


Man alive, those are some huge big toes.


----------



## debodun

Link to eBay Mexican siesta shakers:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...70.l1313&_nkw=mexican+siesta+shakers&_sacat=0


----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> Link to eBay Mexican siesta shakers:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...70.l1313&_nkw=mexican+siesta+shakers&_sacat=0


They are so cool.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

In honor of General Douglas McArthur


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

I bought these last April at a garage sale. I didn't care for the colors used to paint Red Riding Hood, so I repainted her.


----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> I bought these last April at a garage sale. I didn't care for the colors used to paint Red Riding Hood, so I repainted her.
> 
> View attachment 211649View attachment 211650


You did a great job in repainting.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Those look the The Shmoo from the comic strip "Li'l Abner".


----------



## debodun

These are the last of my shakers of which I have photos.


----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> Those look the The Shmoo from the comic strip "Li'l Abner".
> 
> View attachment 211858


They really do Deb.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 213309


So want these, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Tish

*These are so cute *


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *These are so cute *
> View attachment 213315


So cute!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I really need some S + P shakers.
> I was thinking of going to one of the antique shops nearby.....how much would I be paying for the older ones?


I have no clue, @dobielvr


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> View attachment 207345


Wonder where these hail from?


----------



## debodun

PamfromTx said:


> Wonder where these hail from?


Japan.


----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

One Adam-12, there's a 459 on the kitchen table.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 214612


Awwww, so cute.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Police themed shakers:


----------



## debodun

More cop shakers:


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 217682


Love this.... too cute!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

Misa found these yesterday while going through a box she had in storage.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Just you wait, our Deb will post photos of thousands of salt and pepper shakers!


Welllllllllllllllllllllll, maybe not.


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Police themed shakers:
> 
> View attachment 231796View attachment 231797View attachment 231798View attachment 231799


LOL @ the notorious 'donut'.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------

